# Eastern Shore Shark Trip



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

I headed out of the ditch for Magothy Channel between Fisherman's and Smith Island. Soon as I was out of the ditch, I picked up an 18" flounder which I put on my stringer. I headed across Raccoon Island and as I got into the bay I encountered a peasoup fog, but since the GPS was working good I proceeded to may waypoint in the channel.










The fog was a cool relief from the heat of the day, and I started rigging my chum line. I had a 25' rope with a float on one end, and an anchor on the other. The chum bag was attatched three feet below the float and dropped out with the anchor. I also hooked my stringer with the flounder on that line as well. I drifted downtide in the slick and anchored my yak. I also placed some drops of menhaden oil in the water periodically. I jigged up a couple of Roundheads between 12-17" and live baited my big rods and placed them both on the bottom. My first fish was a small Thresher, followed by a big hookup and escape after a five minute fight...got the bait too. I rebaited with my last whiting and got a big run after 15 minutes, resulting in a 4 1/2' sandbar shark which attactcked my trolling bait bucket when he saw it. I couldn't get the hook, so I cut the leader.










I worked for 45 minutes to jig up another roundhead, and finally baited up with one about 17" I put out the big rod and continued jigging when The big rod started screaming off line. I set the hook into something solid which took off. after several runs I gained back a great deal of line, and managed to reel in the other line that was out with my left hand. I unhooked the anchor as he got close and played him out when I finally saw the sinker rise out of the murky water. As I looked I saw his huge tail and knew I had a ways to go. I had to keep the rod tip to the bow to keep from getting flipped on his frantic runs. When it seemed he was tiring, I threw my leg across the rod and paddled for the beach on Smith Island. It was a grueling paddle with this guy wanting to go left to the lighthouse, but I finally made the beach. I grabbed the leader to turn him sideways and drug him up on the beach by his tail.



















It was a sandbar shark measuring 84" from nose to tail. I took these photos and cut the leader, returning this fish to it's home. I had to revive it with a back and forth motion, but it took off like a shot. During this a big storm had approached the island, and I was temporarily trapped there, and prepared for the worst. I lied dwn on the beach and let it pass. Huge waves, pounding rain, and lightning for 45 minutes. I was at least glad not to be on the water.










Paddling back I was lucky enough to see this rainbow by the lighthouse. It turned out to be a pretty good adventure. I can't wait to go back.

Tightlines

BIGMAX


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

dude that's an awesome report.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

uncdub13 said:


> dude that's an awesome report.


Yeah, it is.....


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

Unbelievable!! You are BIGMAX! Nice job. I'm not brave enough for that....yet.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Great report. Great job. Congrats on your catch.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Killer report!


R


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Story made easy reading....loved it....brass and titanium ones to look for that stuff.........But eventually I wanna try that...


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

great work!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Awesome report! Nice catch.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

GREAT POST... What a day... What balls...
I gotta get a yak....


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

sweet report, 

just so I'm clear, you used citation roundheads to catch a citation shark, what a concept.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Great report, is that a Penn Newport you use as your fighting rod?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BIGMAX ... What area were you fishing? The only Smith Island I know is in the Tangier Sound MD. Is this where you caught the shark or is there a Smith Island in Virginia?


----------



## dj_is (Jun 13, 2005)

*Nice Report ...*

Only one question ... How do you fit in a kayak with balls that big? Do you have some sort of special sling or something?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great report bigmax!!


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

After landing that toothy critter, the cave man scream was warranted. Did you?


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

BIGMAX.....
congrads...Sometime in the next month or so you should find tapoon in the same area you were fishing. Usually catch them there in Aug. and early Sept. Let us know when you are heading out again. OH, and again great job, love hearing reports about "HOME".

tight lines


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, kinda sorta on the scream. I must have looked like one of those episodes on Gilligans Island, where they scared away the natives and they frantically paddled to the left and right at hig speed as they exited. I have never paddled so hard in my life to get that shark in and get away from the storm at the same time. If you could have bottled all the adrenalline I had pumping into one of those canned energy drinks, you could sell a million. I was just relieved all went well and I came home safe. I did forget to mention that I used my GPS to return to my chum float rig to retrieve it. When I got there, the chum bag had been ripped off the heavy rope it had been hood to, and my 18" flounder dinner had been ripped off my stringer as well. The loop was cleanly broken open. I have had as much as three big croaker per loop on this stringer without a problem. The loop was not gnawed through, it was snapped in half. Hmmmmmm??? It makes you kinda wonder! I have never had that happen before. i fished last trip with the chum rig attatched to the yak as I was not prepared, and felt uncomfortable about it the whole time. That was a short trip due to the weather, but I will never make that mistake again. It is not safe. 
By the way I had a Barefoot rollergude 5'6" elite series rod, and I was mistaken as it is an 80#class rod. It has been a good strong rod for sharks. I had an Okuma Diezel reel with #150 lb power pro. I like the smaller dia and stronger line, as you are dealing with a very abrasive fish, and I am only using a 5' leader with a 12/0 hook. It is hard to cast with any thing longer. My other rod is the same but has an Okuma Titus Silver T50WII with the same #150 power pro. It holds a lot more line and gets the job done. These rods and reels are tiny by the standards that the bridgefishers in the keys use. Thier 12/0 pen reels with hundreds of dollars of 200# power pro often get spooled by big hammerheads that wont be stopped. But hey...this is kayak fishing. I am sure one day I will have to come to the reality I am outclassed and cut the line to maintain my safety. The old man and the sea is a cool story, but I want to be around to tell my story.

Good Luck To All
BIGMAX


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hey bigmax, why didn't you throw the flounder in the cooler behind you?


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*Wow!*

Okay, this is easily to coolest post I've ever read. 

BigMax, you just set the standard for those of us who like to think we've got a pair swinging. What do you think got that flounder? And why didn't you put it in your cooler?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BIGMAX has Nads of steel. I can see it now ... in a few years the "What would Chuck Norris do" comments will change to "What would BIGMAX do"
   

That HAS to be one of the most original threads I have read.


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

That tiny cooler I tote is just big enough for the chum bucket and two or three bunker with no room for Ice. I just use it to keep the chum from turning to mush before I am ready. Did try to stuff it in there, but would not fit and there was no ice. I took a chance on keeping it live til I returned. 
My yak is extreemly stable to fish in, but I pay the price in speed and hard work getting it there. I envy a lot of you folks in your ability to fish in those smaller yaks that are much faster then mine. Look at the guys catching the big Cobias and Drums from thier rides...thats what I call a challenge. I would be lying to you if I said there was not some element of fear involved with this, but that keeps me constantly thinking thinking about making safe decisions. 

BM

I look forward to the tarpon season. What do you guys bait with for them in that area?


----------



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

*Awesome Report*

Bigmax,Man that was an awesome report,great photos too. Now I am trying to find a blem(I told Janet ,my fiance I would hold off on a yak until we were married,but she said "you go ahead and get your kayak)but I still want to save some bucks by getting blemished yak,Bigfred OUT!


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

Way to go max,great story!Thx for the report..
Pup


Almost sounds like some of my crazy trips!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Sweet report...

All of this without using the buddy system?


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

Unfortunately,
I had planned on the buddy system, but it fell through last minute. Sometimes it's like that, it was'nt deliberate.

BM


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Max, I'm with you man, I always TRY to get someone to go along. About half the time either something comes up for the other guy or no one wants to leave as early as I do. So I say F*** it and go anyway. No regrets there. 

Tom


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> dude that's an awesome report.


+1000

Great job. Man, that had to be awesome to get it landed.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

BIGMAX said:


> That tiny cooler I tote is just big enough for the chum bucket and two or three bunker with no room for Ice. I just use it to keep the chum from turning to mush before I am ready. Did try to stuff it in there, but would not fit and there was no ice. I took a chance on keeping it live til I returned.
> My yak is extreemly stable to fish in, but I pay the price in speed and hard work getting it there. I envy a lot of you folks in your ability to fish in those smaller yaks that are much faster then mine. Look at the guys catching the big Cobias and Drums from thier rides...thats what I call a challenge. I would be lying to you if I said there was not some element of fear involved with this, but that keeps me constantly thinking thinking about making safe decisions.
> 
> BM
> ...



No need to be looking forward to the tarpon season, you are looking at it right now. You had better hurry because some years the season is over by the second week of August with early cool fronts. It’s my opinion that whole dead spot on the bottom is best. I like to also put out a float rig with a live spot or croaker for the spinners. The smaller spinners jump better than tarpon. After a few spinners you will spit on those trifling sandbars. Tell Raymond I said hi.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*you yakres are crazy*

No way I would want to tangle with a 84" shark in a yak. too little land between me and those toothy critters.


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

I would do it in a heartbeat..High Adventure!!  
I have nothing but respect for the wacky yackers on this site!
Pup


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

*best lightening-evading position*

Hi, BigMax:

Does lying on the sand ground safer than standing up on an small island surrounded by water?

How about hiding under your Kayak?

Thanks.


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

I am not sure if I made the right choice on this one or not. Seing as standing up would have made me the tallest object, I just thought my odds would be better this way. I moved away from the yak due to all the metal and rods. Had I been back at my campsite under the trees, I guess the odds would have been the same. You Think?

BM


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I believe you are suppose to lay flat on the ground... its an interesting idea about having your kayak on top of you. 

definitely stay away from your graphite rods...


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

*not under the tree!*

Absolutely not under any tree under any circumstances. 

In Orlando, because the boat ramp was congested, a mother brought her son under a tree near the water. Lightnings struck them both. The woman die, the son in intensive care!

80% of all lightning strikes are like the lightning struck the tree first then lightning jumped to the people next to the tree.

They said open field and water are also very unsafe, but you obviously did something right.

I thought yak was made totally of plastic?? Metal parts??


----------

